# I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr systems



## aQi_g (Jun 19, 2008)

I Can't access a specific website (www.yourfilehost.com) from my computer even though i can access it from other computers,,
my pc specs are:-
OS:Win XP professional,
1 Gb ram,
256kbps BSNL broadband internet connection.
i have Bit defender 10 installed n the the win xp firewall enabled.
plz help


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

Can you post a Screenshot what apprears in browser when you open that site, it can be because of various reasons such as Virus, Antivirus Software, Someone messing with hosts file in Windows ETC


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

Eh, the domain name doesnt seem to exist at all...


----------



## slugger (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

was able to open it with iphide...being blocked by ISP i guess...u usin BSNL?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

Intesrting, *www.yourfilehost.com/ opens on Airtel Broadband without any issues


----------



## aQi_g (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*



slugger said:


> was able to open it with iphide...being blocked by ISP i guess...u usin BSNL?



Hi,,,,,
yup i do have the BSNL's broadband conctn,,plz help yaar


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

Yeah, BSNL blocks yourfilehost. I could access it via kproxy.com


----------



## aQi_g (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Yeah, BSNL blocks yourfilehost. I could access it via kproxy.com




thnx so much dear friend,,can u provide me more proxy site,,
n is there any way to access directly thru bsnl (thru ie or firefox)


----------



## slugger (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

use *OperaTor*


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*



> can u provide me more proxy site,,


There are millions... google for "free proxy site" and check them out. Kproxy works.



> s there any way to access directly thru bsnl


*www.torproject.org/


----------



## raj_rahul26 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

hii to all,

even me using BSNL broadband connection........am not able to browse www.yourfilehost.com...am getting the page as  problem loading page server not found.

even if i try to browse through proxy website kproxy or cooltunnel....the site yourfilehost opens but the videos wont be played.does any one have a solution to this problem.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

Use tor.

www.torproject.com


----------



## Chirag (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

www.drawspace.com was working fine till yesterday. Cant open now but opening thru kproxy. Anyone else facing this? Am on BSNL UL 750


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*



dheeraj_kumar said:


> Yeah, BSNL blocks yourfilehost. I could access it via kproxy.com



Even i have BSNL connection. But i was able to view that site.


----------



## raj_rahul26 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I Can't access a specific wbsite,from my evn though i can access it from othr sys*

is there any other site other than torproject.org i tried with operator the same problem continues...am am able to view the contents of yourfilehost.com but cannot watch videos in yourfilehost.com & with torproject.com i dowloaded the website and installed it and then restarted firefox but the same problem continues.....


----------

